
Describing Pluto's features without interpreting them - sohkamyung
http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-lakdawalla/2015/09101452-pluto-new-horizons-browse.html
======
sohkamyung
The reason I'm submitting this is not because of the images but because of an
important point Emily Lakdawalla makes at the end of the post: we don't really
know the geology of Pluto yet so we should be careful about describing what we
see on Pluto without inferencing about what causes the features.

